# Lost Girl (S1) on SyFy



## LittleMissy (Oct 17, 2011)

I just wondered if anyone else has been watching this series?



> FROM IMDB:   Lost Girl focuses on the gorgeous and charismatic Bo, a supernatural being called a succubus who feeds on the energy of humans, sometimes with fatal results. Refusing to embrace her supernatural clan system and its rigid hierarchy, Bo is a renegade who takes up the fight for the underdog while searching for the truth about her own mysterious origins


 
So far I have to say I am thoroughly enjoying the series.  Episode 8 (I think that's where we're up to) airs on Thursday night on SyFy.

I would suggest this series to anyone who enjoys a bit of the supernatural/Fay, especially when combined with a wee bit of P.I. work


----------



## Wybren (Oct 20, 2011)

I love it, I have watched the whole first season and I am in to series 2. I think it is really well written and I am glad it was renewed for a 22 episode run.


----------



## LittleMissy (Oct 24, 2011)

It is isn't it!

I'm looking forward to season two myself, but alas, I don't think we'll be getting it here in the UK for a while.  Can't even get the DVD of season one yet


----------



## Wybren (Oct 25, 2011)

Problem is it is Canadian, I have noticed that anything that isn't made in the USA seems to be not shown for a few years in other countries (like here in Australia for example). 

I love in the show, how even though there are dark and light fae there aren't any really absolute good/evil they all fall in between, even though they have chosen sides. I also like that there is a wide variety of fae not just vampires and werewolves.


----------

